# nuvem estranha



## Angelstorm (7 Jul 2006 às 17:27)

Lisboa, 8 de Junho





Alguém já viu uma nuvem assim?


----------



## Fil (7 Jul 2006 às 20:32)

Parecem letras


----------



## dj_alex (7 Jul 2006 às 20:41)

Não vejo nada....

Será defeito meu ou a nuvem tem a forma de um x ???


----------



## tozequio (7 Jul 2006 às 21:55)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> Não vejo nada....
> 
> Será defeito meu ou a nuvem tem a forma de um x ???



A mim parece que tem forma de um lápis


----------



## Minho (7 Jul 2006 às 22:56)

Parece mesmo um rasto.... de quê?.. não sei!


----------



## dj_alex (8 Jul 2006 às 00:36)

Angelstorm disse:
			
		

> Lisboa, 8 de Junho
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Já consegui ver....Preservativo gigante???  

falando mais a sério...foste tu que tiraste?? em que zona??A que horas do dia??


----------

